# renseignements sur augmentation de salaire



## Gwen57 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, je voudrais augmenter mon taux horaire pour l'année prochaine :

 j'aimerais savoir la procédure a respecter ? 
de combien puis-je faire l'augmentation ? 
faut-il que j'en informe PAJEMPLOI car le paiement se fait par eux ? 
MERCI de vos réponses !! dans l'attente bonne journée a toutes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous devez proposer un avenant à vos employeurs mentionnant votre volonté d'augmenter votre taux horaire brut.

Libre à eux d'accepter ou pas.

Le taux d'augmentation ne regarde que vous.

PAJEMPLOI N'A absolument pas besoin de connaître ce qui regarde uniquement vos employeurs.  Il convient contre de vérifier si cette augmentation va rester en dessous des maximums pour que l'employeur puisse continuer à percevoir la Cmg.


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Décembre 2022)

Votre employeur n'est pas Pajemploi mais le particulier employeur avec lequel vous avez signé un contrat de travail. 
Que prévoit votre contrat ? Une négociation annuelle y est elle prévue ? 
Vous pouvez proposer une augmentation de votre taux horaire à votre employeur. Il n'a pas l'obligation de l'accepter. 
La discussion autour du taux horaire doit se faire sur la base d'une négociation annuelle. Si ceci n'est pas précisé au contrat vous pouvez toujours la tenter. 
Vous signez un avenant précisant le nouveau taux horaire.
Il est à noter que prévoir au contrat une augmentation annuelle de x % est illégal. 
Légalement, à chaque souhait d'augmentation il faut "ouvrir" une négociation salariale avec chacun de nos employeurs. 
Votre taux horaire dépendra des tarifs communément pratiques sur votre territoire, de votre expérience, des conditions d'accueil que vous proposez, pourquoi pas de la situation sociale de vos employeurs ... 
Il est impossible de vous conseiller sur ce point. Il faut également que l'augmentation négociée soit "cohérente" avec votre taux horaire actuel.


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

S'il n'a jamais été évoqué la possibilité d'une augmentation de salaire durant le contrat ni lors de l'entretient, ni sur ton contrat, le mieux est probablement de commencer par en parler oralement avec ton PE. A toi d'argumenter pourquoi pense tu justifié d'être augmenté et de combien. Si ton PE accepte oralement alors tu leur présente un Avenant en double exemplaires qui précisent toutes les modifications de ton contrat et la date d'effet, les 2 parties signent et en conservent un exemplaire. 
Lors de la prochaine déclaration de salaire à PAJEmploi les PE vont simplement mentionner les montants correspondant aux nouveaux calculs et voilà. 
En effet PAJEmploi ne fait pas les calculs, ils prennent acte de ce qui est déclaré par le PE, ils ne controlent pas si c'est OK ou pas.


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,

Pour ma part la revalorisation est faite chaque année au 1er janvier et une seule fois, conformément à mon contrat pour tenir compte de l'inflation sur présentation d'un avenant. Elle est d'office équivalente à celle du SMIC.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Décembre 2022)

Pioupiou, même si c'est inscrit et signé sur ton contrat de travail cela n'a aucune valeur légale. Ton employeur peut refuser.
On peut faire une NÉGOCIATION de salaire annuelle. Elle ne peut pas être notée de x % ou tout autre sur le contrat de travail. 
Par contre une négociation annuelle du taux horaire peut être inscrite au contrat de travail. Sans indication de valeur.


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Décembre 2022)

Tu n'a pas lu le post correctement car je présente un avenant  avec toutes les conséquences que cela implique.
C'est donc légal car il y a négociation il n'y a pas d'augmentation unilatérale automatique.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Décembre 2022)

PioupiouTu indiques que la base est d'office équivalente à l'augmentation du SMIC. Ça ne peut pas être prévu au contrat en ces termes. Et écrit (illégal) ou pas au contrat un employeur peut toujours refuser l'avenant présenté sur ces bases.


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Décembre 2022)

Et je n'ai pas dit non plus que le pourcentage de l'augmentation était stipulé au contrat, mais conformément à l'arrêt de la cours de cassation l' augmentation proposée est équivalente à celle du smic une fois qu'il est connu.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Décembre 2022)

Ce serait valable si ton taux horaire était devenu inférieur au taux minimum légal suite à l'augmentation du SMIC. Si ton taux horaire est supérieur il n'y a pas de corrélation avec le montant négocié du taux horaire.


----------



## Gwen57 (28 Décembre 2022)

Merci a toutes


----------



## Pioupiou (29 Décembre 2022)

*Ce qui est permis

Négocier sur la base d’un indice connu.* L’index « prohibé » ne l’est que lorsqu’il n’est pas connu : une fois sa valeur définitive et connue, vous pouvez l’utiliser lors de la négociation des salaires : il ne s’agit plus d’une réévaluation automatique décidée à l’avance (Cass. soc. 30.04.1985 n° 84-40.450).
donc la proposition d'un avenant est tout-fait possible sur la base de la revalorisation du SMIC une fois qu'il est entrée en vigueur. C'est légal comme le confirme l'arrêt de la cour de cassation.


----------

